# Hong Kong's Skyline - 10 Years After the Handover



## iahcgnoht (Apr 11, 2006)

hong kong have a very good feng sui and good lacation to show all skyscraper did you can see it in one picture that's so easy to make hong kong to be greatest skyline in the world


----------

